# Vans Boots?



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

What up all. Im a new boarder and a new member. Snowboarding iz the shizz. I recently bought my first board, I got a used K2 eldorado cuz I like to ride free, and its got preston bindings. I have the option of grabbing Vans or Burtons in my size at a reasonable cost also used. Any opinions on the two? The Burtons had a few scratches and one slice that was small but sewn up; it didnt go all the way through though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

i have danny kass vans which i really like and highly recommend. I havent tried burton boots though


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I've got Vans Mantras and they fit me nice and snug. Cheap price, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Vans Cirro here and they are awesome in every respect


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

My boyfriend and I both have Vans and are quite pleased with them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

second the danny kass' their really good. love the boots their so MONEY and comfortable. from my experience with vans they make a good boot. make sure you get the right size!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

colortv said:


> second the danny kass' their really good. love the boots their so MONEY and comfortable. from my experience with vans they make a good boot. make sure you get the right size!


I got Size 13's the other day and I think they are Vans "Hi Standard"s. They feel ok except for the face that they are really tight on my big toe. lol I think I just need to break them in but after like half an hour of wearing them, my toe was numb when I took it out of the boot. Is there anything unusual about newer boots?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

i used to have the vans hi standards and after about 10 minutes of riding i couldnt feel my toes what so ever and i figured out that my boot was squeezing the top of my foot and keeping all the blood from my toes. i bought burton shaun whites and love them, they fit my perfectly and i have very odd feet. their really narrow and tall so i think vans are better for people with flatter feet.


----------

